# can we apply for 189 with expired acs skill assessment



## Umair.Shafqat (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Peeps,

I had my skill assessment done in September 2011 as a ICT Business Analyst 261111. I got 7 each in IELTS which make total of 60 points. 

I am currently on 485 which will expire in September this year. 

Is it possible for me to apply for 189 visa with my expired ACS skill assessment ?

on the letter it says that is is valid for 24 months. I was told by one of the lawyers that i can apply for 189 with my expired skill assessment. I am just not sure about it. Do we have any one who can share their experience. 

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Umair.Shafqat said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> I had my skill assessment done in September 2011 as a ICT Business Analyst 261111. I got 7 each in IELTS which make total of 60 points.
> 
> ...


you can always renew/revalidate ACS .....


----------



## Umair.Shafqat (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes i know but the new rule says that in order to renew/revalidate acs i need to have 1 year of IT experience or 1 years of professional year program.


----------



## naveed12 (Jul 30, 2015)

*ICT business analyst skills assessment renew*

Hi Umair , I am in the same boat, did you find any solution for this?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Who's your lawyer? What an idiot.

No you can't. By law it is valid for 3 years and that's it. It's even not a policy, it's legislation.


----------



## naveed12 (Jul 30, 2015)

*ACS renew*

Hi everyone,

My ACS has just expired during my NSW SS in process and they ask me to renew my ACS. Inorder to renew i need 1 year of experience or professional year, which i dont have it in relevent field (ict business analyst).

what should i do know ? any suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

My ACS expires by end of September. Developer Programmer 261312 and I have lodged my EOI in the end of April. Hopefully I should get it by August or in worse case, September may be. :fingerscrossed:
I contacted Immigration department on June 14th and explained them my situation. I didn't tell them that I have submitted EOI. 
1) Your ACS must be valid when you submit your EOI and also when you lodge your visa application and pay the fees. This is what Immigration told me by phone. 
Also, when you are submitting an EOI application, you will be asked for the date of skills assessment. The assessment form from ACS has 24 months validity mentioned on it.

2) I contacted ACS and I was told that, there is no such thing as renewing and we should get new skills assessment again. I do not have any IT experience and didn't do professional year course. But still , I was told to check criteria and their website before lodging and they obligated to say anything about my assessment's possible outcome if I lodge it(Based on my qualifications and lack of IT experience).
So, it's better if you guys contact ACS and Immigration and you might get different options from them may be if you are lucky. No harm in trying.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

blackrider89 said:


> Who's your lawyer? What an idiot.
> 
> No you can't. By law it is valid for 3 years and that's it. It's even not a policy, it's legislation.


My letter clearly says it is valid only for 24 months.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

if its only valid for 24 months means it's only 24 months, expired means expired

lawyer want to do business will promise moon and stars


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Just wanted to check the validity of ACS assessment.

I can read the old posts. Most of the people have mentioned it is valid for 24 months. However, is there any update on the same. Still the validity is 24 months????


----------

